# $PATH lässt sich nicht verändern



## vaporizer (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo
ich hab mir heute redhat9 installiert und bring java nicht zum laufen
also die javac ist in usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04/bin
in der konsole geb ich ein:
PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04/bin:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04/lib:
hab auch $PATH=$PATH:/usr/....... probiert
jedenfalls wenn ich danach echo $PATH eingebekommt folgendes:
/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/markus/bin
die PATH hat sich sozusagen nicht umgeschrieben
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Mai 2004)

```
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04/bin:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_04/lib:
```


----------



## vaporizer (1. Mai 2004)

mhmm leider nicht
hab es mit export versucht
wenn ich nun echo $PATH aufrufe ist wieder was anderes
 /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/markus/bin

und wenn ich eine jar datei mit java -jar xxx.jar öffnen möchte
bash: java: command not found

also scheint es noch immer nicht richtig installiert zu sein
kann es sein das,das j2re auch installiert sein muß?(habe nur sdk installiert)
kann mir nicht vorstelln das es daran liegt 
aber ich werds gleich mal nachholen

meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts schlimmeres
als java auf linux zum Laufen zu bringen


----------



## Sway (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vaporizer _
> *
> meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts schlimmeres
> als java auf linux zum Laufen zu bringen
> *



Das stimmt nicht. Ich habe erst vor 1-2 Tagen ein kleines Tutorial geschrieben, das sich mit der Installation von Java befasst. Ich hab es noch nicht Online gestellt, weil ich meine ganze Homepage gestallte. 

Hier die vorab Version:
http://www.tuxic.de/java.html


[nachtrag]
Das Tutorial ist noch nicht fertig. Es fehlt zum Beispiel das verlinken der Java Compiliers...


----------

